# Pictures from my colonoscopy/upper gi



## rctriplefresh5 (Aug 26, 2010)

*pictures from my colonoscopy/upper gi*

oh btw  i  uploaded pictures of my colon and throat please look a tthem and tell me if you think the doc was rright...i think they look inflammed..which would explain my frequent sore throat..gagging all the time,and  also i see in one pic the colonoscope is rpessed hard against my colon did he puncture...

u can hear me clear my throat in the vid(or try atleast....sore throat FTL!)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AFdpPgD2lkM
so i think they look red. i think they look inflammed. but my doctor claims they are normal. his bipsies say i have mild chemical gastopathy in the stomach antrum, and i have a limphoid aggrigate in the terminal illeum...but i shouldnt worry about those and that im not inflammed.

still not convinced!
i  aske din the yourstory section but noone knew, so maybe here where theres 5 times view count.


----------



## Rebecca85 (Aug 26, 2010)

All I can say is your colon pictures look very similar to mine, and I don't have colonic involvement in my Crohn's. I can't comment on the throat pictures, as I don't have any previous experience.


----------



## rctriplefresh5 (Aug 26, 2010)

Rebecca85 said:


> All I can say is your colon pictures look very similar to mine, and I don't have colonic involvement in my Crohn's. I can't comment on the throat pictures, as I don't have any previous experience.


hi im sorry,but  im confused. in ur sig it says that  u have chrons in the illeum,yet u told me u dont have any chrons in ur colon"? am i misunderstanding? does my ileum pic look lie urs as well? i labeled it
any thoughts on the last pic with the colonoscope

thanks fro comementign!


----------



## Rebecca85 (Aug 26, 2010)

The ileum is part of the small intestine, the colon is the large intestine. Your ileum pic doesn't look like mine, however I have never seen a normal ileum so do not know if yours is normal or not.

I see something pressed on in the last picture, but I think if he had punctured you would see blood in the pic and in your stools.


----------



## Mayflower537 (Aug 26, 2010)

Why don't you get a second opinion?  It might help ease your mind or maybe a fresh pair of eyes could see something your current doc isn't seeing.  Just a thought...


----------



## rctriplefresh5 (Aug 26, 2010)

dont have money for another visit, i go to a lot of specialists at 40 dollars plus 1200/month insurance.

i figure u  guys will be a good enough opinion as well


----------



## ameslouise (Aug 26, 2010)

I wish my last scope pics looked like that!  It's been so long since I have seen a normal scope that I honestly don't remember what "not inflammed" looks like.

If the doc punctured your colon, I am sure s/he would have let you know.   It happens all the time to nic or tear during a scope and the doctor should let you know and repair it if possible.


----------



## rctriplefresh5 (Aug 26, 2010)

so it doesnt look inflammed to you?


----------



## nycguy101 (Aug 26, 2010)

Rebecca85 said:


> The ileum is part of the small intestine, the colon is the large intestine. Your ileum pic doesn't look like mine, however I have never seen a normal ileum so do not know if yours is normal or not.
> 
> I see something pressed on in the last picture, but I think if he had punctured you would see blood in the pic and in your stools.


Looks like mine and mine is normal.


----------



## rctriplefresh5 (Aug 26, 2010)

so things dont look overly red to you guys?
also should i be concerned about the last pic where it looks like hes puncturing me?


----------



## Absentminded (Aug 27, 2010)

I'm not a doctor, but they look a lot like my last colonoscopy and I'm in remission. 
I know that when I had my first one, there was a lot of yellow, which I think were the ulcers. 
What symptoms do you have that would make you think you have IBD?


----------



## rctriplefresh5 (Aug 27, 2010)

Absentminded said:


> I'm not a doctor, but they look a lot like my last colonoscopy and I'm in remission.
> I know that when I had my first one, there was a lot of yellow, which I think were the ulcers.
> What symptoms do you have that would make you think you have IBD?


constant sore throats
get sick easily and dont recover well...i have had a cold the past 5 days and ive taken zicam every 3 hours since day 1...and i still geel horrible..and i have a sore throat.
stomach pain for 6 years(nausea everyday eyc)
a new problem...im constantly gagging...id be lucky to eat anything now adays..yesterday i drank 2 ensure plus shakes and said forget it...i could barely get thopse down,and i have probably eaten 1500 calories the last 5 days/
i get canker sores a lot
i get headaches a lot.
i get lymph nodes and hurt jaw,joint pain,i gave low vitamin d
a lot of days all i do is lay in bed cause i feel like crap
im dizzy a lot...i cant think straight or comprehend much


i would think tat sinxe my pictures look lie a chrons patient in remission i do have a slight problem. i would ssume a crohns patient in remission is still less healthy than a non crohns or non sick person


----------



## gringo43 (Aug 27, 2010)

I think the last picture shows the scope coming into your body...they bend the scope into a "U" to look backwards...usually around the rectum so they can look at that area...hope that helps some...feel better soon.


----------



## Lisa (Aug 27, 2010)

Or that picture could be of a biopsy being taken.....little grabber hand that pulls a piece off for sampling......I remember being able to feel the 'pull'.....when I would get 'regular' sedation....my doc now uses NORA sedation and I don't feel/remember a thing!


----------



## rctriplefresh5 (Sep 8, 2010)

would an mri be useless? i keep ffeeling stabbing pains..im pretty annoyed my colonoscopy/upper gi was normal.....

the stabbings been worse sinc emy colonoscopy almost  amonth ago


----------

